
YouTube broke search filters as a temporary fix - charleshan
https://support.google.com/youtube/thread/2494861?hl=en
======
ksaj
It doesn't really affect your subscriptions at least. It does affect searching
for anything current that isn't in your subscriptions, though.

I discovered this a few days ago when a band I'm subscribed to announced an
upcoming album, and that their agent released 2 songs off of it. Not knowing
the agent's name or the new song titles sure made them hard to find since this
band has a LOT of significantly older stuff showing up before the 2 new songs
finally appear.

I wish they'd just add a 24 hour delay or something less extreme than
punishing the legit content makers this way.

------
lm28469
Afaik they did that after the NZ shooting to prevent people from finding the
millions of reuploads of the killer's stream.

------
paulddraper
Reminds me of Github removing search due to security concerns.

Now it's back; it just doesn't work very well.

------
rmason
I've publicly tweeted about this as well. So is this a case where they're
calling a bug really a feature?

------
miniyarov
Single time I wanted to use filter to find a specific thing and at the same
time see this thread in HN :/

